# looking for vga analog to digital converter



## holy19 (Jul 25, 2012)

I need to buy that converter can anyone send me a link of it for sale?
it's very important that the interfaces will be both of input and output in VGA adapter.
(ANALOG VGA TO DIGITAL VGA CONVERTER)

if u also can't find it (which is very weird ) how i can create a converter as i want the input and output as VGA connectors.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

VGA is an analog connection. There's no VGA digital output but there is a DVI connector which keeps the signal digital. What exactly are you trying to do?


----------

